# HP 530 notebook



## level8 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, i would like to pose this problem to the experienced here on the forums.

we have been given an HP530 pre-installed with "windows vista basic". the user despises vista and has asked us to downgrade it to his favourite operating system "windows xp home". before i started i created the recovery disks of the vista installation. i have installed and fully updated windows xp home and all drivers have been installed except for one. the dial-up modem. unfortunatly that is the one driver that is going to be used by the user of the laptop. when i try install the driver "sp36087.exe" which i get from the hp site i get this error message: "driver installation failed: could not find the modem device for this driver". i tried pionting windows to the location that the hp drivers extracts to but still no joy.

any help will be appreciated.


----------



## The Expert (Sep 16, 2007)

you will need to download the drivers at http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=3375953&swEnvOID=1093&taskId=135&swLang=8

This is the key to a successful installation
Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio (sp33867)

You need this


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

level8 said:


> Hello, i would like to pose this problem to the experienced here on the forums.
> 
> we have been given an HP530 pre-installed with "windows vista basic". the user despises vista and has asked us to downgrade it to his favourite operating system "windows xp home". before i started i created the recovery disks of the vista installation. i have installed and fully updated windows xp home and all drivers have been installed except for one. the dial-up modem. unfortunatly that is the one driver that is going to be used by the user of the laptop. when i try install the driver "sp36087.exe" which i get from the hp site i get this error message: "driver installation failed: could not find the modem device for this driver". i tried pionting windows to the location that the hp drivers extracts to but still no joy.
> 
> any help will be appreciated.


Another place you might be able to get the driver is at www.driverguide.com. It is free but you must register to download anything.
Good luck
vicks


----------



## stuart.berry (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

I am in the same position as level8. I have got the 530 with Vista Home Basic but we want to install XP Pro. 

Going through the install but XP doesnt have the storage controller drivers. I have been looking everywhere but cant find them! Did you have this problem when you were installing XP Home?

Any help would be great. 

For ref the storage contorller comes up, under Vista, ad "Intel 82801G (ICH7) Ultra ATA Storage Controller - (27DF)"

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## The Expert (Sep 16, 2007)

use the above link from HP to and download the chipset drivers, that should the problem.

Have you been able to use the external display adapter i can't get it to work


----------



## nasq (Feb 27, 2008)

I had Free DOS HP 530 and installed VISTA working perfectly. But I have now dual boot systems with Xp PRO SP3. I downloaded all Xp drivers available from HP site and installed them. All OK except Audio and Modem. Error message pops everytime "Failed to detect any MEDIA (or MODEM) device for this driver":down:

What to do?


----------

